# Lazersteve's acid peroxide video



## zamistro (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Steve. I was looking all over your site for your 29 min tutorial on HCL Peroxide. Maybe I need glasses, but I can't find it. Would you please post a link directly to it?


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 2, 2009)

It is right in the middle of the menu as "AP videos".
Just above Gold videos and below Palladium videos.

Don't forget to make a donation to Steve's cause or buy some training 
CD's or supplies from him. 8)


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2009)

also nice melting dish, for melting your gold, also he has a nice little furnace,
recieved my dish's in the mail today.
thanks steve.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 5, 2009)

I will have to take a picture of what's left of the bottom of my melting furnace 
to show you what not to do when melting gold. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

hint #1 - when you get a crack in your melting dish: stop using it!!! 8) 
hint #2 - don't try and pour out your gold button with the dish still in the furnace. :shock:

Major brain fart there!!! :lol: :lol: 
I told you guys I don't like playing with ovens or fire in general!!


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 21, 2009)

Here are the sad pictures of my mini furnace that met it's demise
through my own "stupidity". :shock:
View attachment 1



Rest in peace little furnace! You served me well! :lol:


----------



## butcher (Nov 21, 2009)

steve sell these so cheap, buy another one , and the old one ,if that was mine, I would make the old lid, and make it the bottom part, with a little refactory to repair the old cracked bottom for the new lid, I have refactorys as I repair boilers, you can order refactory or you may find them at hardware, or wood stove stores, or even the auto parts stores, here awhile back I bought some really good silica based refactory from auto zone auto parts, it was in a can to make muffler and manifold repairs, I used some on a cracked melting dish, coating the bottom and adding a small amount to reinforce, fired this in furnace and it looks ready to melt junky metals in.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 22, 2009)

glorycloud , what kind of burner are you using?


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought mine from Home Depot. I chose one with the button that keeps the flame
on all the time. Perfect for the mini furnace. I used some heat sinks to rest the
nozzle on. I had to keep trying different ones until I found one the right height
to shoot the flame directly into the opening of the furnace. I have the whole setup sitting 
on a metal case side from a server which is sitting safely up on some fire bricks.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 22, 2009)

Glory,

I wouldn't kick yourself too hard in the behind. The mini-furnace does not last forever even when treated kindly. The best advices I can give to get the most mileage out of one is as follows:

1. Never get them wet.

2. Never drop them.

3. Never handle them roughly.

4. Store them in a safe dry place.

5. Try to keep as much flux off of the brick as possible.

Even if you follow all of this advice they still don't last forever. The lightweight fire bricks are inherently soft and brittle. If you get ten uses out of one you are doing very well.

I'm hoping I can find a new source of harder bricks that are still easy enough to work and just as cost effective as the soft ones. 

All types of furnaces are notorious for needing regular repairs and these mini-furnaces are no exception. They are definitely worth the price if you keep your melt sizes to between 3 grams and three troy ounces. They melt fast and clean every time.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Steve - I'm sure that I will be ordering another furnace setup from you again
in the very near future. 8)

Next time I will try and remember the "use the stainless steel tweezers" to
remove the gold button step to help extend the life of the furnace. 
(See step five of Steve's post and my photos all you noobs.) :lol:


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 23, 2009)

steve, after melting the gold, should i clean the crucible out of the borax or better to leave it for the next melting?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 23, 2009)

If the gold was clean before you melted it the color of the borax will be clear, blue, purple, or pink. If the borax is one of these colors you are ok at use the dish as is.

If the borax is discolored any other color (brown, black, green, tan, etc.) then it is contaminated and the dish should be cleaned with molten soda ash before it is used again. Soda ash is hard on dishes as is the high heat required to melt it so the cleaning should only be done if absolutely necessary as it will shorten the life of the dish. 

When cleaning a dish always use a slow heat up and cool down routine to avoid breaking the dish. The inexpensive small white dishes that I sell on my website are much less subject to this type of thermal shock and also they are better able to handle repeated cleanings.

Here's an old post on dish cleaning:

Harold's Dish Cleaning



Steve


----------



## zamistro (Nov 23, 2009)

Just got my mini furnace from Steve... Question: Is it normal for these to smell sweet? Seriously, the thing smells like a confection. Not that its a problem, I was just really surprised.

While I'm at: it is there any asbestos in these?


----------



## qst42know (Nov 23, 2009)

glorycloud said:


> Here are the sad pictures of my mini furnace that met it's demise
> through my own "stupidity". :shock:
> 
> Rest in peace little furnace! You served me well! :lol:



Wire it back together. Some soft temper stainless lock wire should get you some extra uses. A couple wraps of .030 ought to work for a while.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 23, 2009)

zamistro said:


> Just got my mini furnace from Steve... Question: Is it normal for these to smell sweet? Seriously, the thing smells like a confection. Not that its a problem, I was just really surprised.


I think I was baking a cake (one strawberry and one chocolate) the other night when I packaged up some of the orders from my website. Perhaps this is what you smell? Could also be the tape, but the tape smells like vinegar (from the acetate) to me.



zamistro said:


> While I'm at: it is there any asbestos in these?


No asbestos, but they do contain micro fine silica and alumina fibers which are not good to breath. For this reason I wear a mask when doing any tooling work with them. For normal use ( like melting ) you'll be all right as long as you don't crumble up the brick and inhale the dust. Handle them as little as possible with your bare hands as you may end up with tiny ceramic splinters. Don't let your pets eat the material either for obvious reasons.

Steve


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 23, 2009)

lazersteve said:


> I think I was baking a cake (one strawberry and one chocolate) the other night when I packaged up some of the orders from my website. Perhaps this is what you smell?
> Steve



I got shorted! mine smells like nothing... We're glad you don't do the packaging in the bathroom... :lol:


----------

